# I have 10LBS of Waxy Maize...what is it good for?



## LightBearer (May 24, 2011)

title says it all, i was placing a bulk order on TP, and was in a rush so i figured waxy maize starch would be the best carb for post workout shakes, after the order was placed i did some more research and found that its not good at all for pwo
so is this shit completely useless?how about in a breakfast shake?


----------



## SuperLift (May 24, 2011)

Not useless at all. I have used it PWO with great success. I prefer dextrose over waxy maize if your talking about pwo, but wazy maize is definitely better than nothing imo. I would use it.


----------



## Pitbull44 (May 24, 2011)

I like to use waxy maize right after I am done for a post workout. Here is a good conversation off AnabolicMinds: Waxy Maize Starch Craze - Anabolicminds.com


----------



## LightBearer (May 24, 2011)

there was a pretty recent study done http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/waxy_maize_starch_myth.htm i think that showed waxy maize to be inferior to dextrose and malto to post work out spike, its more of a complex carb and not really good for glycogen replenishment.  it was said to be just as good as white bread


----------



## Good Grip (May 24, 2011)

If you have it dont let it go to waste and just bite the bullet and finish it. Its better than nothing.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> title says it all, i was placing a bulk order on TP, and was in a rush so i figured waxy maize starch would be the best carb for post workout shakes, after the order was placed i did some more research and found that its not good at all for pwo
> so is this shit completely useless?how about in a breakfast shake?



Trash can lol


----------



## Marat (May 26, 2011)

It's just a carb. not good or bad.


----------



## heavyiron (May 26, 2011)

I used it PWO for a while but it tastes like glue and I actually get a better response from gatoraid.

I ended up trashing about 5lbs of Waxy.


----------



## LightBearer (May 26, 2011)

well great maybe ill add it to my morning shake, or use it as sweeping compound or something.  i picked up a tub of powder Gatorade from target for 3.97 for about 15 servings the other day for until my vitargo gets here
 what a shameful  waste


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2011)

How about a dextrose based candy, WONKA'S pixy sticks is one of only a few dextrose only based candy no other sugars 7 sticks (16g) 60 cal, o g protein, 15g carbs, 0g fat. 15g dextrose sugar. consumed immediately after workout perhaps on way home to make pwo and use half dose of waxy maize until it's gone.

* Flex mag April 2011 pg 228.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 26, 2011)

cdan19 said:


> How about a dextrose based candy, WONKA'S pixy sticks is one of only a few dextrose only based candy no other sugars 7 sticks (16g) 60 cal, o g protein, 15g carbs, 0g fat. 15g dextrose sugar. consumed immediately after workout perhaps on way home to make pwo and use half dose of waxy maize until it's gone.
> 
> * Flex mag April 2011 pg 228.





Like how you cited your source lol 

The simple dextrose candy idea is one that I used to follow also. Essentially that's all it is...dextrose! You could also check out the old-school wafers that they sell at the bottom of the candy isle. Nothing, but pressed dextrose with some flavoring.


----------



## LightBearer (May 26, 2011)

pixy stix sound great for once in a while but for the long term id rather something unflavored


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2011)

I hear ya, I'm don't have the sweet tooth either and never cared for the flavored supps, which makes me think of some of the nasty tasting whey's and liquid amino's from back in the day. sounds like a new thread... good luck with the other 9lbs 14oz you've yet to consume . LOL


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 2, 2011)

Update: since it was unopened, and I opted for the plain unflavored wms, TrueProtein agreed to send me a 50<50 dextrose malto mix and a return label to send back the waxy at no charge to me. Really immppressed with these guys. Also my coconut casein protein taste great.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Update: since it was unopened, and I opted for the plain unflavored wms, TrueProtein agreed to send me a 50<50 dextrose malto mix and a return label to send back the waxy at no charge to me. Really immppressed with these guys. Also my coconut casein protein taste great.



How is the consistency?  Most casein is not fun to drink, is is miscellar casein you got?  And is that chocolate coconut or just coconut flavored?


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> How is the consistency?  Most casein is not fun to drink, is is miscellar casein you got?  And is that chocolate coconut or just coconut flavored?



Plain coconut, next time ill go with choc coconut. Its the new instantized micellar casein, supposed to be easier to mix. Consistancy very chalky^fluffy,  made mistake of blending 2 scoops in 10 oz milk it came out like cottage cheese thick, so I just added water and blended it more, it was great.


----------

